# [video] Full OLL Tutorial Series



## Cubeologist (Jun 24, 2014)

I think these were the first four that I learned after I had finished all the 2-look cases. Just thought I would share and maybe help a few people out that are just starting.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 25, 2014)

Three more cases toward full OLL for anyone who is following along. Cases 39, 40, and 43. 

Should I keep posting the rest of this series? Let me know if you are watching, if not, I will not clutter the forums.


----------



## (X) (Jun 25, 2014)

Very nice videos, and great educational approach. I think these videos can be very useful for beginners. You are maybe being a little too thorough though, I think the videos are a little too long. If you plan on making a series maybe you could make some sort of introduction video in order to make the videos with the algorithms less time consuming.


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice videos! I actually uploaded something very similar to this a few days ago, except I did 17 algs haha! I do think that there are a handful of easier algs that you could be going over, but it's still fine.

EDIT: I thought these were the first two episodes, whoops!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, I think there are other ones that you should've included too, like the other T, and all of the ones that are like the sune


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 26, 2014)

They're all on their way. And soon. I'll keep this thread updated with the episodes as they come out. Thank you all for taking interest and giving feedback. And as far as length goes, I know they are a bit long, but I try to explain recognition, algorithm, and execution of each case, and I have the case displayed in the top right when I am covering it, so you can skip to the case you are interested in really quickly if you just want an alg. Expect a the wide sune cases tonight/in the morning, depending on where you are.

And just so you all know, there are two other episodes before these, but they just cover sune and the rest of 2-look


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 26, 2014)

Your Intro looks really cool. It still runs pretty long for my taste though. I know you are kind of doing two intros (one for the OLL part, and one for your main intro), but 15 seconds of intro (0:09-0:24) is very long.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 26, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Your Intro looks really cool. It still runs pretty long for my taste though. I know you are kind of doing two intros (one for the OLL part, and one for your main intro), but 15 seconds of intro (0:09-0:24) is very long.



I see what you are saying, but the only intro I am using permanently is the C breaking through the glass. The other part is series-specific. And I am not changing it at this point haha. I just appreciate you watching and giving me some feedback. I will have a new episode up in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 26, 2014)

Wide Sune and Left Wide Sune.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Wide Sune and Left Wide Sune.



I think the next should be the wide antisunes and the wide doublesunes. Thats what I would do anyway. This series is cool!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I think the next should be the wide antisunes and the wide doublesunes. Thats what I would do anyway. This series is cool!



That is the problem with me learning these as I go, I am not sure what the best progression might be. I am just finding a few that relate in some way, learning them during the day, then making a video about them of the evening. I already have a couple lined up for the next episode, but I might do a 4 case video or something. I really appreciate the suggestions. Keep them coming. And thanks for the complement!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 27, 2014)

4 more OLL's for anyone who is learning these with me. Easy cases today. Keep getting faster!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 30, 2014)

Here are the next four OLL's on our way to all 57 guys! Enjoy and learn along with me.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 3, 2014)

In this video, I cover the C OLL's, cases 46 and 34. Also, I received my usb microphone today, so the audio is much improved over my earlier videos. Hope you all enjoy. Next episode will cover the W and M cases.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 4, 2014)

The M and W OLL's. Very good cases to know.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 4, 2014)

Keep uploadig these, it can be very handy for begginers.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 4, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> Keep uploadig these, it can be very handy for begginers.



I am definitely going to finish the series. I really enjoy making videos. But I never did think of full OLL to be beginner. Either way, there will be a new episode out tonight. Editing it right now.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 5, 2014)

dsbias said:


> I am definitely going to finish the series. I really enjoy making videos. But I never did think of full OLL to be beginner. Either way, there will be a new episode out tonight. Editing it right now.



For me if a person don't know OLL yet, he is still a begginer.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 5, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> For me if a person don't know OLL yet, he is still a begginer.



Really? Agree to disagree I guess. I know that personally, I learned the beginner's method when I first started. Then I learned F2L. Then I learned 2 look PLL. Then I finally got to 4 look last layer. After that I learned full PLL. Now I am finally learning full OLL. I think I am intermediate at least. And advanced from the perspective of people that are just starting out. 

But either way, there will be a new episode up in the next couple hours. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 5, 2014)

I learned 1/4th of the oll I am faster then you but this might be handy.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 5, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> I learned 1/4th of the oll I am faster then you but this might be handy.



Quite a bit faster than me I'd say lol. But still it is nice to have anybody appreciating these videos. Thank you for taking a look. Here is the next in the series.







I'll be working on episode 11 tonight so keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Marvin (Jul 5, 2014)

As someone who is learning full OLL, thank you for the videos! Don't stop please


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 6, 2014)

Marvin said:


> As someone who is learning full OLL, thank you for the videos! Don't stop please



Thanks for watching. And I don't plan on stopping. I enjoy making these, and it actually makes me study the algorithms lol. Here is episode 11, covering cases 15 and 16. Enjoy!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 7, 2014)

Here are the next two OLL's guys. Hope you enjoy. Let me know if you are keeping up. 






Edit: re-upload to fix thumbnail mistake


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 7, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Here are the next to OLL's guys. Hope you enjoy. Let me know if you are keeping up.



Your thumbnail is missing a yellow sticker. (Image on the right)

I do wish I learnt the OLLs from you. What a good tutorial.

EDIT: the sticker is in the wrong place, not missing.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Your thumbnail is missing a yellow sticker. (Image on the right)
> EDIT: the sticker is in the wrong place, not missing.



Ok that is depressing, because I use the same photoshop files for my videos, I bet it is wrong all throughout the video. Be back in 30 minutes lol.




guysensei1 said:


> I do wish I learnt the OLLs from you. What a good tutorial.



Thank you very much for that compliment. 


Edit: Currently re-rendering. I'll switch them out ASAP.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 8, 2014)

Here are cases 31 and 32. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 8, 2014)

Great job! I love these videos, even though I already know Full OLL. Keep it up!


----------



## Marvin (Jul 8, 2014)

Just a quick suggestion though. Would you mind putting the algorithms in description as well? Sometimes I go back to the videos because it's more convenient than going to the wiki and then it'd be easier to see the alg in the description


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 8, 2014)

May I suggest S R U R' U' R' F R f' for the second OLL you showed?
It's easier to learn and faster IMO


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 8, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Great job! I love these videos, even though I already know Full OLL. Keep it up!



Thank you, next one should be up tonight. Working on it now.



Marvin said:


> Just a quick suggestion though. Would you mind putting the algorithms in description as well? Sometimes I go back to the videos because it's more convenient than going to the wiki and then it'd be easier to see the alg in the description



And yes that is a good idea, I should be doing that anyway. I will get on that asap. Thank you for the recommendation. 



guysensei1 said:


> May I suggest S R U R' U' R' F R f' for the second OLL you showed?
> It's easier to learn and faster IMO


 
I agree, but when I was looking for OLL's to use and execute, that S move was hard for me to do smoothly, I always rotated the front layer without wanting to. But I agree, if you can do that one move easily, the rest of that algorithm is really easy.


----------



## Chree (Jul 9, 2014)

dsbias said:


> I agree, but when I was looking for OLL's to use and execute, that S move was hard for me to do smoothly, I always rotated the front layer without wanting to. But I agree, if you can do that one move easily, the rest of that algorithm is really easy.



The way I originally learned to solve that OLL (32) is the same alg, but done: R d L' d' R' U R B R'... maybe that'll help. I never really like that alg in general since I hate B moves and d moves.

But now I use S R U R' U' R' F R f', like guysensei1.
For OLL 31 there's also  S R U R' U' f' U' F.
My friend performs the S by doing f F'... but with practice, just doing an S gets easier.

Edit: I hope you don't take any of these suggestions as harsh criticisms. I think it's awesome that you're doing this series. Many have tried, but this is the best execution of a Full OLL series I've seen. Just because someone who already knows Full OLL uses a different alg means the alg you use is bad... just different 

Double Edit: OLL 13: r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R
(essentially the mirror of your alg for OLL 14 [although I really likes your alg and use its inverse for OLL 9, so this was a learning experience for me!])


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 9, 2014)

Chree said:


> Edit: I hope you don't take any of these suggestions as harsh criticisms. I think it's awesome that you're doing this series. Many have tried, but this is the best execution of a Full OLL series I've seen. Just because someone who already knows Full OLL uses a different alg means the alg you use is bad... just different



No offense taken. I like all the feedback you are giving me. And I am currently using that algorithm with the S move in it. I was just positioning my left had incorrectly, and that is why I was having trouble executing that move. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 10, 2014)

Here are the glider cases! I explain why I call them that in the video. And there are links in the description. Everyone enjoy.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 11, 2014)

Here are the next two cases. 44 down guys! Are you keeping up with me?


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 11, 2014)

Where did you get the OLL's from?


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 11, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Where did you get the OLL's from?



Either the speedsolving wiki on here, Bob Burton's site, or Badmephisto's OLL page.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 11, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Either the speedsolving wiki on here, Bob Burton's site, or Badmephisto's OLL page.


Try algdb.net, that's where the best algs are to be found today.


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Try algdb.net, that's where the best algs are to be found today.


I submitted an alg on the 17th and it hasn't been approved/denied yet. There are a lot of algs that have been pending for a while now. Most of the good ones are already on there, but I don't think new submissions have been looked at for at least three weeks, probably more.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 11, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Try algdb.net, that's where the best algs are to be found today.



Thank you. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 12, 2014)

Here are cases 11 and 12. Hope you all enjoy. Any thoughts on how I should approach or organize the dot cases?


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Any thoughts on how I should approach or organize the dot cases?


How I would do it:
*Take out pair, sledgehammer, U2, sledgehammer*





(R U2 R') (R' F R F') U2 (R' F R F')





(R U R' U) (R' F R F') U2 (R' F R F')

*F sexy F' (twice) stuff*




(F R U R' U' F') (f R U R' U' f')





(f R U R' U' f') U' (F R U R' U' F')





(f R U R' U' f') U (F R U R' U' F')

*Two wide sunes/antisunes*




[y'] (r U R' U R U2 r') (r' U' R U' R' U2 r)





[y2] (r U2 R' U' R U' r') (r' U2 R U R' U R)

These are just my algs, and there are probably better ones, but they are very easy to learn and are also easy to execute decently fast.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 13, 2014)

@TDM: typo - those first two should end U2 R'FRF' instead of RU2R'


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> How I would do it:



Wow. I am impressed. I am for sure going to take your advice. At least with organization. But most of these are the algs I use anyway. So I'll try the ones you recommend that are different and I may switch it up before I do that video. I will give you credit for sure. Thank you sir.


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> @TDM: typo - those first two should end U2 R'FRF' instead of RU2R'


Oops, fixed.


dsbias said:


> Wow. I am impressed. I am for sure going to take your advice. At least with organization. But most of these are the algs I use anyway. So I'll try the ones you recommend that are different and I may switch it up before I do that video. I will give you credit for sure. Thank you sir.


I'm sure there are better algs for the two wide sune/antisune cases, but these work for just learning them at least. This is how I learned them.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> Oops, fixed.
> 
> I'm sure there are better algs for the two wide sune/antisune cases, but these work for just learning them at least. This is how I learned them.



I use
R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' r' (combination of previous dot cases and the H OLL)
S' R U R' S U' R' F R F' (from Teller, but I can't fingertrick this well and haven't bothered to learn a new one)


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> I'm sure there are better algs for the two wide sune/antisune cases, but these work for just learning them at least. This is how I learned them.


You missed the all corners solved case... 

Generally I like TDM's approach. Learning OLL is much easier if you're aware of patterns and groups, both in the cases (piece arrangements) and the algs.

For seeing case patterns, it's helpful to understand that every case is a combination of the same edge and corner patterns from 2-look. For example, look at the squares and small lightning bolts. They are just sunes and anti-sunes at the corners combined with an L for the edges. So it makes sense that their algs are just sunes and anti-sunes with added M setup moves to affect the edges. Knowing that makes them easier to recognise, orient, and associate with an alg.

Also, one bit of feedback on your videos: I think usually people who are ready to learn full OLL will already be at the level of proficiency that they appreciate learning algs by triggers and patterns as TDM describes rather than sequences of invididual moves broken down at an even 1 tps. You often show those patterns by parentheses in the text alg, but in some of the vids I found it frustrating to follow what you're doing when done so slowly - e.g. "do R', then F, then R, then F'..." instead of "sledgehammer".


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> You missed the all corners solved case...


why do i fail so much

(r U R' U') M2 (U R U' R') U' M'
according to algdb.net the inverse is popular too
M U (R U R' U') M2 (U R U' r')

first trigger is sexy, second is inverse sexy


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> (r U R' U') M2 (U R U' R') U' M'
> according to algdb.net the inverse is popular too
> M U (R U R' U') M2 (U R U' r')
> 
> first trigger is sexy, second is inverse sexy


Yeah I prefer the second as I'm a left hand M-slicer. There was a cool alg posted in the alg thread recently using S moves but I can't remember or find it now.

Edit: R2 S' R2 U' S2 U' R2 S' R2. Flows nicely if you start with thumb on DBR and ring on UBR and use right index to pull S' upwards, index/middle double flick downwards for S2.


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah I prefer the second as I'm a left hand M-slicer. There was a cool alg posted in the alg thread recently using S moves but I can't remember or find it now.
> 
> Edit: R2 S' R2 U' S2 U' R2 S' R2. Flows nicely if you start with thumb on DBR and ring on UBR and use right index to pull S' upwards, index/middle double flick downwards for S2.


I hate that alg  Too many S moves. S2, really? I'm bad enough at M moves...


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 13, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Also, one bit of feedback on your videos: I think usually people who are ready to learn full OLL will already be at the level of proficiency that they appreciate learning algs by triggers and patterns as TDM describes rather than sequences of invididual moves broken down at an even 1 tps. You often show those patterns by parentheses in the text alg, but in some of the vids I found it frustrating to follow what you're doing when done so slowly - e.g. "do R', then F, then R, then F'..." instead of "sledgehammer".



I completely understand what you are saying. That is how I memorize the cases. I have actually been asked to slow down though haha. Which I am not sure is possible because I already go at a snail's pace. But there are two reasons that I do keep them at a slow speed: I already group the triggers with parentheses and highlight them as much as I can, and I assume that it is easier to skip ahead with the indicators in the top corners telling what case that I am currently covering. At least easier than trying to pause the video every 5 seconds if you are falling behind. 

But I will definitely take that into consideration. This is my first series of videos, and I am absolutely still learning every day. But I do not plan on stopping any time soon, and all feedback is very appreciated.



TDM said:


> M U (R U R' U') M2 (U R U' r')



This is the algorithm that I use. For some reason it was the one that I learned in the 2-look oll tutorial that I watched. And also I do M' moves with my left hand. 



TDM said:


> I hate that alg  Too many S moves. S2, really? I'm bad enough at M moves...



I wish I were better at S moves. I still can't find a comfortable and quick way to stop the front layer from turning as well as the S layer. But when I can get that down, there are a bunch of algs that I want to incorporate. Like Teller's tricked out version.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

dsbias said:


> I wish I were better at S moves. I still can't find a comfortable and quick way to stop the front layer from turning as well as the S layer. But when I can get that down, there are a bunch of algs that I want to incorporate. Like Teller's tricked out version.


I think I found out a trick...
Put your right thumb on the F center at a 45 degree angle like you normally would, and put your left index on the U layer sticker on ULF. This should keep the F face steady for the S/S' moves.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 14, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I think I found out a trick...
> Put your right thumb on the F center at a 45 degree angle like you normally would, and put your left index on the U layer sticker on ULF. This should keep the F face steady for the S/S' moves.



That definitely works. I just need to be a bit more flexible with my left hand. That should come soon enough though because I am practicing OH solving haha. Thank you for the suggestion. 

And here is the next episode by the way. Everyone enjoy the last 2 OLL's before we start tackling the dot cases.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 16, 2014)

Here are the first 3 dot cases that we are covering. Thank you to TDM for suggesting the organization for these next episodes. We're almost there guys, two episodes away from full OLL. 

Quick question. Since I have started this series, I have improved a lot of things about my videos: audio, organization, etc. Do you think it would be worthwhile in the long run to go back and remake the first few? Just a thought. 

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 16, 2014)

I know full OLL already but i still enjoy your series
and I've learned some good alternate algs and fingertricks so thank you for making it
I was wondering if you have covered cases 49 and 50 yet

I use these two algs for them
49 r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r
50 r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> I know full OLL already but i still enjoy your series
> and I've learned some good alternate algs and fingertricks so thank you for making it
> I was wondering if you have covered cases 49 and 50 yet
> 
> ...



Huh. It does look like he missed them!

I use those algs too.

Also, if you did miss them, I suggest TellerWest's execution. I cant get the link now, but browse his channel and you'll find it.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


>



I can't see the image.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I can't see the image.



I am having a difficult time uploading the image for some reason. I click the 'add image' button, then 'from computer' and then I select the file and hit upload and it will not show up in the reply box. That was my poor attempt at just coding it in myself haha. Any suggestions?


----------



## Username (Jul 16, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


>



lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> I am having a difficult time uploading the image for some reason. I click the 'add image' button, then 'from computer' and then I select the file and hit upload and it will not show up in the reply box. That was my poor attempt at just coding it in myself haha. Any suggestions?



upload the image to some external place like imageshack, then copy the link here.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 16, 2014)

Username said:


> lol



I find out that I have skipped two of the OLL's that I have marked off of my sheet. Then I get ridicule for apparently not knowing how to upload an image correctly? haha. Rough morning.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> I find out that I have skipped two of the OLL's that I have marked off of my sheet. Then I get ridicule for apparently not knowing how to upload an image correctly? haha. Rough morning.



 

The internet is difficult. Haha.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 16, 2014)

I guess when I checked off some other cases, I must have accidentally highlighted those, and then I have just assumed they were done haha.
Either way, I will correct that mistake tomorrow and add them to the series. I appreciate whoever found that mistake though. Nobody wants to just learn 55 OLLs. 
And here is the checklist that I was trying to upload for like 20 minutes. It is a bit anti-climactic now, due to it being worked up so much and then not being that important lol. But this is why I have missed a couple cases I think. And on the plus side, I now have an ImageShack account.


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 16, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> I guess when I checked off some other cases, I must have accidentally highlighted those, and then I have just assumed they were done haha.
> Either way, I will correct that mistake tomorrow and add them to the series. I appreciate whoever found that mistake though. Nobody wants to just learn 55 OLLs.
> And here is the checklist that I was trying to upload for like 20 minutes. It is a bit anti-climactic now, due to it being worked up so much and then not being that important lol. But this is why I have missed a couple cases I think. And on the plus side, I now have an ImageShack account.



lol i wanted to see how you fingertricked the cases
but i didn't see the video

I literally checked your uploads and this thread 5 times each to make sure I wouldn't make an ass of myself asking where the cases were and I just didn't see them lol


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 16, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> lol i wanted to see how you fingertricked the cases
> but i didn't see the video
> 
> I literally checked your uploads and this thread 5 times each to make sure I wouldn't make an ass of myself asking where the cases were and I just didn't see them lol



Well I am working on this video as we speak. Hopefully it will be up by tonight. Thank you for finding that oversight lol.


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 17, 2014)

Actually I switched to
l U' l2' U l2 U l2' U' l	
for case 49
i can finger trick it a lot better than the alg i listed previusly


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 17, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> Actually I switched to
> l U' l2' U l2 U l2' U' l
> for case 49
> i can finger trick it a lot better than the alg i listed previusly



These are the two that I settled on. They seemed really easy to finger trick. Hope you all enjoy. Back to dot cases tomorrow.






Edit: re-upload to fix algorithm


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 20, 2014)

Here are the next three cases ladies and gentlemen. Hope you enjoy. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> Here are the next three cases ladies and gentlemen. Hope you enjoy. Any feedback is appreciated!



The case shown on the thumbnail is Pi...


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 20, 2014)

I probably wont have to make a video about FUll OLL then!
Thanks for this. I will use this when I learn full oll!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The case shown on the thumbnail is Pi...



Yeah I must have rushed that a bit. Thank you for noticing. I have changed it to the correct image in my video manager, but nothing is changing here. It must take a while to apply the changes. But everything is correct in the video.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 20, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I probably wont have to make a video about FUll OLL then!
> Thanks for this. I will use this when I learn full oll!



I'm glad you like it. It definitely gets better as it goes along lol. This is my first series of many.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 21, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> I'm glad you like it. It definitely gets better as it goes along lol. This is my first series of many.


What other series do you plan to do?!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 21, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> What other series do you plan to do?!



I have a few ideas along the lines of intermediate tutorials for 2x2-4x4. But as far as specifics, you'll just have to watch and find out haha. I am really glad that you enjoy these though and I appreciate you taking your time to watch. Tomorrow will be a big day for me though, my AoLong V2 unboxing will be out. So excited!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 24, 2014)

So here is the final video in my Full OLL series. Hope you all have enjoyed, or at least learned something. I know I have.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 24, 2014)

Well done sir. I would have used a few different algorithms but you did a great job with the algs you used. 

So I guess you know Full OLL now. Grats on that too.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 25, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Well done sir. I would have used a few different algorithms but you did a great job with the algs you used.
> 
> So I guess you know Full OLL now. Grats on that too.



Thank you. And I am sure that there are better algs for some of the cases. But that will have to come to me with practice and more research as I get better. For this first time through I just wanted to get versions that I would memorize easily. And I would say that I know full OLL but not enough to put it into practice. I still don't use most of them when I speed solve. It is still quicker for me, for a while at least, to quickly do two look on cases that I have to think about and try to remember.


----------

